# Shutter Release Cable for D40?



## BuZzZeRkEr (Dec 21, 2007)

Do they exist?  If so where can I get one?  Thanks for your time.


----------



## m1a1fan (Dec 21, 2007)

Check your manual to be sure but I believe the D40 is compatible with the ML-L3 Remote Control.  Adorama, B+H or Amazon should have it.


----------



## BPALMER (Dec 21, 2007)

or make your own....


http://www.instructables.com/id/Pentax-DSLR-cable-shutter-release-from-hands-free-/


----------



## jedithebomber (Dec 21, 2007)

No cable release. Get the remote. On bulb mode press the release to open, press it again to close.


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a ML-L3, it works great with a D40.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 21, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> I have a ML-L3, it works great with a D40.



ditto. get the remote


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Dec 21, 2007)

I was trying to steer away from the remote control because you have to engage the shutter release from in front of the camera and put an eye piece cover in the viewfinder to prevent light from getting into the viewfinder....and remote batteries.


----------



## bhop (Dec 21, 2007)

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> I was trying to steer away from the remote control because you have to engage the shutter release from in front of the camera and put an eye piece cover in the viewfinder to prevent light from getting into the viewfinder....and remote batteries.



You'd should probably put a cover on the viewfinder with a cable too.  (although, I don't always)

As far as having to engage it from the front.  I have never had any problems with my d70.  It works from an angle.  Definitely not an issue.  Batteries?  Mine have lasted 3 years...


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 21, 2007)

Either way you have to cover the eyepiece, since that is a metering thing...

Also, you don't have to stand in front of the camera for it to work, the IR will bounce off of objects nearby the camera just fine... mine works well as long as there is something near the camera.

As far as the batteries go, yea, it does take a $2 battery but I have had mine for almost a year and have taken hundreds of shots, and still am on the battery that came with it.

There is no actual release cable made by Nikon, and I have never heard of a third party one... there is also no remote triggering port, so I am thinking it is the wireless remote or nothing.


----------



## petey (Dec 21, 2007)

remote - ebay $1.69 plus shipping


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Dec 21, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> Either way you have to cover the eyepiece, since that is a metering thing...
> 
> Also, you don't have to stand in front of the camera for it to work, the IR will bounce off of objects nearby the camera just fine... mine works well as long as there is something near the camera.
> 
> ...


 
A remote it is!  Thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------

